# New Spotted python enclosure



## Chills (Apr 23, 2021)

I've just picked up a Spotted Python, He's 9 years old and has been in this enclosure for a number of years. 
I'm not sure what kind of heart lamp is in it at the moment but I'd like to get something more purpose made for the enclosure. 
The bottom 2 sections are joined with a climbing hole and the top is currently seperate as they had a smaller snake in the top. I'm going to cut another hole in the top section tomorrow to use all 3 levels. 
QN: What type of heat source would you recommend installing into this piece and which level would you install it? Would you recommend a heat mat as well and again which level?
I'll be changing the branches in the next few days to add some variety and maybe foliage etc. Any other suggestions to make this beautiful old fella more comfortable?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi Chills
Interesting looking enclosure. Not much insulation, but were ever you are you may not need it. Personaly i would try putting a heat mat under the lowest level and try to create a gradient so the second level is cooler than the first and the third level cooler again. You could have it the other way round , using a lamp to heat the upper level , but heat lamps , CHEs are very inefficient , don't last as long and cost more to run. Good luck.


----------



## Chills (May 20, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Chills
> Interesting looking enclosure. Not much insulation, but were ever you are you may not need it. Personaly i would try putting a heat mat under the lowest level and try to create a gradient so the second level is cooler than the first and the third level cooler again. You could have it the other way round , using a lamp to heat the upper level , but heat lamps , CHEs are very inefficient , don't last as long and cost more to run. Good luck.


Thanks for the tips. There are 3 layers to the enclosure and all 3 have a wooden base. Are heat mats safe to use on wood or is there a way to insulate it from the wood to prevent damage or fire?
I live on the gold coast (Coolangatta) so its generally warm enough to not require a lot of additional heat. The snake is out and about a lot and is very active and travels between all 3 levels. I've changed the substrate to Coir Peat with a fake grass base underneath. 
Also keeping my eyes open for a bigger glass enclosure for him 1200x600 or so as I have space for a decent enclosure. But until a suitable one pops up for a reasonable price I want to make this enclosure as comfy for him as possible.


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 21, 2021)

I put a layer of aluminium tape between the heat mat and wooden floor, and run the mat through a thermostat or dimmer switch. Because of where you are, you shouldn't need much additional heat anyway . As long as you are careful, it should be safe.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 21, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> I put a layer of aluminium tape between the heat mat and wooden floor, and run the mat through a thermostat or dimmer switch. Because of where you are, you shouldn't need much additional heat anyway . As long as you are careful, it should be safe.


+1


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 23, 2021)

By the way , i would only put a heat mat under the lower level. You don't want the snake to have direct contact with the mat or any kind of sticky tape. Good luck.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Jun 11, 2021)

i like that enclosure. it seems antaresia are more arborial than i thought!


----------



## Friller2009 (Jun 11, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> i like that enclosure. it seems antaresia are more arborial than i thought!


Anterisia are mainly a ground dwelling species, but it is good to give things like spotted pythons, arboreal space.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Jun 16, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Anterisia are mainly a ground dwelling species, but it is good to give things like stimpson’s pythons, arboreal space.


i thought they were semi-arborial. everyones got a different asnwer though! mine loves to climb whereever it can!


----------



## Friller2009 (Jun 16, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> i thought they were semi-arborial. everyones got a different asnwer though! mine loves to climb whereever it can!


Sorry i meant to say spotted python.


----------

